# super tower?



## afsc102938

i was browsing newegg and saw this, whats the difference between a super tower and a full tower?


----------



## Mez

A Super Tower is the biggest tower size available on the computer case market right now. They are generally meant for enthusiasts but are available to any consumer.

Super towers are quite large, many of them supporting 2 PSUs. They handle pretty much anything (size-wise) on the market today and are generally much bigger than a Full-Tower case.

They also have 9 expansion card slots allowing the fit of an ATX-XL motherboard.

ALSO: There are 2 types of super-towers: Super Tower and Super Mid Tower. Super towers are what I stated above. Super mid-towers are generally a bit bigger than a mid tower, but can accommodate an ATX-XL motherboard.


----------



## afsc102938

Alien! Where? said:


> A Super Tower is the biggest tower size available on the computer case market right now. They are generally meant for enthusiasts but are available to any consumer.
> 
> Super towers are quite large, many of them supporting 2 PSUs. They handle pretty much anything (size-wise) on the market today and are generally much bigger than a Full-Tower case.
> 
> They also have 9 expansion card slots allowing the fit of an ATX-XL motherboard.



sounds perfect for me


----------

